# The Ring in Mirkwood



## Gary Gamgee (May 28, 2002)

Here's a question for you. When the dwarves were held captive in Mirkwood by the wood elves, Bilbo was wearing the ring the whole time, which was weeks. The necromancer or Sauron wasn't far down south in the same forest in Dol Gulder. His ring was in use, how come he didn't notice? is this a flaw I have found or is their an explanation? mmh...


----------



## Merry (May 28, 2002)

Good question Gary

Sauron should have felt his power being used and found his way to retrieve it!

Even if he wasn't strong enough to find it, he would have been aware that it was no longer lost and he could have sent the Nazgul much earlier to look for it.

(I've not actually added value to your question but I'm also interested in the answer)!


----------



## Mormegil (May 28, 2002)

I think it might be worth reading this thread. It has a similar point.
http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=3741&highlight=Mirkwood


----------



## Merry (May 28, 2002)

Good thread, it appears that we are running out of things to talk about on this great forum!

Was Gandalf gay?? We haven't tried that one!!

(Note to everyone, THAT WAS A JOKE and I still love this forum and I have no interst in Gandalfs sexuality)


----------



## DGoeij (May 29, 2002)

Could be funny. Someone ones started a thread about Frodo and Sam being gay or not. It ended up with a debate like: 'You say they aren't gays because you hate gay's!' and 'You say that they are gay, because you are yourself gay!' yadayadayadaya.......
Some people can be sooo touchy on these subject, it's really laughable.


----------



## Theoden (May 29, 2002)

I think it was because Souron had not yet taken shape yet and so he could not feel the power of his ring. Or if he could, he was not strong enough to do anything about it.


And by the way, why the comment about the gay people?


----------



## DGoeij (May 30, 2002)

Well, why not? Did I miss an insult or something? Merry seemd to be fooling around, so was I.


----------



## Anarchist (May 31, 2002)

I set a thread like this some time ago and the answers varied. Some said that Sauron had his mind elsewhere, other added that he could only sence the ring in particular places etc. etc. There is no clear answer I guess. Life is hard. To be or not to be?


----------

